# The Law of Attraction



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

The Law of Attraction states "That which is like unto itself is drawn" or "energy attracts like energy."

This law governs everything that you experience in your life whether you are aware of it or not.
Everything in the universe has a vibration or "energy signature" - thoughts, events, people, energies, etc.

Whenever you give your attention to something (a condition in your life, a person, a thought, anything at all) your vibration will alter to match the vibration of whatever you are focusing on. As your vibration changes to match it, the Law of Attraction is acting to bring more things (thoughts, people, circumstances, etc.) to you that match your vibration - whether it is something wanted or not!

So let's say you hold a thought in your awareness. As you hold it in your awareness you become a vibrational match to it. As you become a vibrational match to it, the Law of Attraction is attracting other thoughts which have a similar vibration into your mind. What this adds up to is, when you think of something it will have a snowballing effect as the Law of Attraction continually brings you bigger and bigger and more and more thoughts.

If you observe a condition in your life (for example, "not enough money") your vibration will automatically change to match what you are observing. In this way you are becoming a vibrational match to not enough money" and the Law of Attraction is bringing to you matching thoughts and circumstances, thus perpetuating the conditions.

"What you resist, persists."

When you try to exclude/resist something (say "No" to it) you are pushing against it.

As you push against it, you are including it in your awareness.

As you include it in your awareness, you are vibrationally matching it.

As you vibrationally match it the Law of Attraction is acting to bring you more things that match your vibration - the very thing you do not want.

Another way of saying this is, "There is no exclusion in the universe - only inclusion."

When you attempt to exclude (resist/push out of your experience) something, you are including it in your vibration (since you are holding it in your awareness) and so increasing its presence in your life and in the world.

In other words, "No" means "Yes" and "Yes" means "Yes."

As you shout "NO!" at something, you are including it in your vibration and your vibration is telling the universe "Bring me more of this thing that I do not want!" As you say "Yes!" at something, you are including it in your vibration and your vibration is telling the universe "Bring me more of this thing that I want."

This is the reason the wars our society wages against terrorism, cancer, poverty, etc. will not work - one of the essences of war is resistance and as these things are resisted, they are perpetuated.

This is the mechanics behind the reason it was recommended that we give no attention at all to the things we do not want - because any attention that we give to negative conditions only add energy to them and makes them bigger.

-Neale Donald Walsch


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Brilliant! I'm glad there's another one out there who believes this 

This is the principle through which you create your reality. If you believe that people are heartless bastards then you will attract heartless bastards. If you believe the universe is beautiful then this will be demonstrated to you constantly.

Also note that what you focus on expands. If you focus on symptoms of DP then voila, you will have more symptoms of DP.

However, also note that many of your belief systems are not conscious and so by wearing the rose coloured glasses (i.e. denial) rather than dealing with the issue you also perpetuate the problem (i.e. by resisting it rather than accepting it).


----------



## Scattered (Mar 8, 2005)

This is a very complicated explanation for a very simple concept. If you involve yourself in a negative or dangerous lifetsyle then, inevitably, bad things will happen to you. If you choose to be a gang member it should be no surprise if you end up getting shot. If you choose to break the law in a variety of manners it should be no surprise if you end up going to jail. But this doesn't require an explanation of "virbrational frequencies" or karma or anything else. It's just common sense that certain lifestyles or attitudes will have higher chances of positive or negative consequences.

There are plenty of people who are good, honest, and positive and yet attract bad things towards them. They may have a lesser chance but believe me a bullet doesn't descriminate based on one's personality or prior deeds. If a person is in the wrong place at the wrong time they may end up in a horrible situation. One that, according to their lifestyle or "vibration", they should never have had to be part of. Life can be cruel or it can be beautiful and positive. Its nice to think theres some universal form of justice governing it but that reeks of simplicity. Try to do good and hope for a happy ending, but don't always expect this to occur.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Scattered said:


> It's just common sense that certain lifestyles or attitudes will have higher chances of positive or negative consequences.


What we are saying (or at least I am, not sure about Pablo  ) is that there is no such thing as coincidence. Everything that happens in your life you attract to you, you create it.



> There are plenty of people who are good, honest, and positive and yet attract bad things towards them. They may have a lesser chance but believe me a bullet doesn't descriminate based on one's personality or prior deeds.


The universe doesn't care about how good you are or about your prior deeds. You are the one that creates that bullet hitting you in the face and it works partially through this vibrational theory. However its not all on a conscious level, it could be subconscious or even on a spiritual level (i.e. a major event in your life that you created before you were born).



> If a person is in the wrong place at the wrong time they may end up in a horrible situation. One that, according to their lifestyle or "vibration", they should never have had to be part of.


The idea of this theory is to take responsibility for everything that happens to you, regardless of wether you think its good or bad. You create your entire life, which includes "mental illness", physical illness, spiritual illness and every single occurence since before birth to after your death. You created that "horrible situation". You created yourself being there at "the wrong time". There is a reason for it and a lesson to learn from it. It could even be the reason is to end your life (people only ever die by suicide  ).

Here is an example of how this could happen: When you are young you learn that stealing is wrong. You develop a mental and emotional belief of yourself which allows you to avoid being a thief. You think and feel to yourself "I am not a thief! Anyone who is a thief will be punished by being sent to jail!". Now, unconsciously this idea sits in your energy like a vacuum. Depending on what you do in your life it may be fed more and more, for example if you were to consider not paying for your meal at a restaurant, you would feed the idea energy by saying "No, I'm not a thief, so I can't do that. If I did I would be punished!". Since, as above, "No means yes", you are actually unconsciously saying "I am a thief, I need to be punished". You may go your whole life without this belief ever playing out.

However, one day you may pick up a newspaper from the stand and keep walking without paying. Here your subconscious kicks in. You deny you are a thief yet you just stole something. Your subconscious produces the vibrations that match your belief (Stealing is wrong, theives get punished) and attracts to you a fine and a police record.

That's a small scale example, however it happens on all scales with everything you do, think and feel.


----------

